# Giving Goats Vaccines



## crazydazy55 (Dec 19, 2014)

I would like to vaccinate my goats. So far the only vaccine I have found that seems necessary is rabies, because I live near a wild life reserve. Is there a specific rabies vaccination for goats or can I use a cow or horse vaccine? Is there any other vaccines my goats should get? Thanks


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I give CDT and pasteurella. I believe rabies have to be given by a vet but I'm not sure, I haven't done that one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I give the CD&T vaccine to the goats. It is to prevent overeating disease and tetanus. 

It is true, rabies vaccine is given only by a vet. I have never heard of anyone giving goats the vaccine though.


----------



## LemonLime (May 7, 2016)

This is a question I've been wondering about, too. It's my understanding that the rabies vaccine given to goats is actually one that's been approved for sheep? Does anyone here have experience with that?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it depends on where you live on the rabies shots. In California I can NOT give the shots only a vet but last I knew you could order it in Arizona


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oregon is the same, a vet must give the Rabies vaccine.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in California and did have the vet vaccinate my goats for rabies. I don't know if it was a sheep vaccine or what. It's not always given to goats, but the vet does do it for other customers as well. The main reason I decided on having mine vaccinated is that there are a lot of skunks here along with raccoons on occasion. 

As with many people, my decision was influenced by a personal experience or that of someone I knew-- when I was in high school, piglets on a friend's family farm somehow contracted rabies. My friend had played with the piglets and had to get the shots that are given after exposure to rabies. 

Pigs and goats don't commonly contract rabies, but I know it can happen. You might want to see how common rabies is in your area at this time before making your decision on whether or not to vaccinate for rabies. Was it recommended because you leave near the reserve? Have there been cases of rabies reported? 

Rabies seems optional, but most people do CD&T.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There should be something like this for every state... https://public.health.oregon.gov/DiseasesConditions/DiseasesAZ/rabies/Documents/rabiesmap15.pdf


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool map!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I give rabies to my goats. I give them myself. I wouldn't report it to the state if they got bit by a rabid animal, so I don't worry about having a vet give the shot. I use the dog vaccine.

I give rabies, CDT and pneumonia.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I give rabies to my goats. I give them myself. I wouldn't report it to the state if they got bit by a rabid animal, so I don't worry about having a vet give the shot. I use the dog vaccine.
> 
> I give rabies, CDT and pneumonia.


We can't even buy it in California so no way to go about it other then a vet unless we made friends with someone in another state that can get it lol


----------

